# Our litter of f1b cockapoo's Now



## Becca46 (Aug 29, 2017)

Our babies are 2 weeks old now ! and half of them have their eyes open and seeing the world for the first time 🙂 I am completely in love !


----------



## Louise&Mark (Jun 21, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Wow , that’s going to be hard work, beautiful colour.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

